# workload



##  (Nov 11, 2009)

I am curious about the average inspectors workload.  Since things have slowed down, my average is 12 to 16 inspections in  a  nine hour day.  1 1/2hr. is stuck in the office and the rest is in the field.

The city I work in has few residences and mostly commercial/industrial.  We currently have a tract of 500 homes under construction but a retired inspector working under contract handles the tract, otherwise I am the only inspector.


----------



## Inspectress (Nov 12, 2009)

Re: workload

We try not to take any more than about 14 a day.  My permit tech watches the 4ways and finals and if there aren't many she will take a few more small ones.  We don't have a lot of sfd's either although we do have townhomes and quite a few apartments and  commercial.  I don't want any more than about 14 inspections a day scheduled so that we are rushing through them and missing things.


----------



## Mule (Nov 12, 2009)

Re: workload

Population around 25,000 and 15 square miles. We are averaging around 15 to 20 inspections a day.

We have about five commercial jobs and about twenty new SFR at some stage right now.

When I say 15 to 20, this is actual inspections and not stops. We count the framing inspection as four inspections because we do a combined inspection of framing, plumbing top out, electrical rough in and mechanical all at the same time..........4 inspections.


----------

